# Osmo oil not drying



## Ian (28 Aug 2009)

Anyone experienced problems with osmo hardwax oil not drying?

The wood type is African blackwood and the first coat went on and was left overnight, it was dry to the touch and I applied a second coat but that hasn't dried and its been 2 days. Its still oily to the touch.

I followed the instructions and applied a very light coat.

I thought it might be the wood due to it being very dense but other than that I'm stuck.

Hope someone can help

Ian


----------



## jasonB (28 Aug 2009)

As with any oil, did you wipe off any excess after about 10mins, any left on the surface will just go sticky

Jason


----------



## Ian (28 Aug 2009)

Yes any excess oil was removed.


----------



## JonnyD (28 Aug 2009)

For exotic woods osmo reccomend polyx oil extra thin which is supposed to penetrate oily or dense woods. This could be your problem. Details can be found on the 2nd page here http://www.osmouk.com/sheets/polyxcolourless.pdf

Jon


----------



## Ian (29 Aug 2009)

yes I think that is it, many thanks.

Ian


----------



## wizer (29 Aug 2009)

I wonder if the standard stuff can be thinned


----------



## Boz62 (29 Aug 2009)

The Fiddes Hard Wax Oil equivalent can be thinned with White Spirits. Might be worth a try with the Osmo?

Boz


----------



## Woodfinish Man (1 Sep 2009)

Osmo Polyx is definitely thinned with White Spirit. I think we've estimated that the extra thin Osmo Oil has approximately 20% white spirit added.

Ian


----------

